# Questions for Diamond Resort Owners



## LisaH (Feb 17, 2019)

Does Diamond Resorts offer last minute booking discount? For instance, if I want to book a week less than two weeks from the check-in date, is it the same points requirement or less? Is there cash booking for such weeks?


----------



## DanZale2000 (Feb 17, 2019)

Yes, subject to availability, they offer 50% off points for week long reservations within 59 days, if the reservation is booked on a standard check-in day, and within 30 days, 50% off points for nightly reservations for a two night minimum stay. 

You can book for cash. If you have 15,000 or more developer points, it's $0.12 per point. 

Price per point any booking:

Standard members pay $0.34 per point
Silver members pay $0.29 per point
Gold members pay $0.26 per point
Platinum members pay $0.24 per point
One time use purchase price per point:

Silver members pay $0.12 per point on non-discounted reservations when booking within 14 days of arrival
Gold members pay $0.12 per point on non-discounted reservations when booking within 28 days of arrival
Platinum members pay $0.12 per point on non-discounted reservations when booking within 35 days of arrival


----------



## LisaH (Feb 17, 2019)

Sent you a PM...


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 17, 2019)

It is called Point Saver. I just checked a few areas. KBC on Maui has a couple 1 bedroom beach front units available in the next 59 days. Sea of Cortez Resort has a bunch. There is also availability in numerous resorts inmEurope.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 17, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> It is called Point Saver. I just checked a few areas. KBC on Maui has a couple 1 bedroom beach front units available in the next 59 days. Sea of Cortez Resort has a bunch. There is also availability in numerous resorts inmEurope.


Sent you a PM...


----------

